# Bucket truck accident



## Griff93 (Sep 17, 2014)

http://www.waff.com/story/26519956/coroner-called-to-apparent-tree-trimming-accident

One of our local guys didn't go home Friday. The story I got was the guy in the bucket was cutting a limb and it hit his boom. This bounced him out of the bucket and caused him to fall to his death. Apparently he wasn't wearing a fall arrest harness and lanyard. This guy was experienced and well respected. Be careful out there guys.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Sep 17, 2014)

I can't believe how many years I went w/o a lanyard: nobody did way back then. Nowadays I won't leave the ground w/o one.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 22, 2014)

Just out of curiousity, how many guys keep a rappel kit in their bucket?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 22, 2014)

I just slide down the boom like on Big Bad Wood.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Sep 22, 2014)

That show probably set our industry back ten years.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 22, 2014)

TheJollyLogger said:


> That show probably set our industry back ten years.


If not farther


----------



## buzz sawyer (Sep 23, 2014)

Griff93 said:


> http://www.waff.com/story/26519956/coroner-called-to-apparent-tree-trimming-accident
> 
> One of our local guys didn't go home Friday. The story I got was the guy in the bucket was cutting a limb and it hit his boom. This bounced him out of the bucket and caused him to fall to his death. Apparently he wasn't wearing a fall arrest harness and lanyard. This guy was experienced and well respected. Be careful out there guys.


 Really sorry to hear this but glad you posted. We have to constantly be reminded of safey issues.

Prayers out to his family.


----------



## OTS & consultants Inc. (Feb 12, 2015)

MasterBlaster said:


> I can't believe how many years I went w/o a lanyard: nobody did way back then. Nowadays I won't leave the ground w/o one.


yah, in British Columbia when I climber the Western Red Cedars abd Douglas Firs.. 150-200 feet tall we only had hemp lanyards with friction savers we made our selves. None of my employees will climb without steel cores and petzels today!


----------



## OTS & consultants Inc. (Feb 12, 2015)

You can be as careful as you want, but if you go up in the bucket... even to get a hanger out of the tree ALWAYS WERE YOUR HARNESS, I feel for this guy too, but he would have been hang'n there by the lanyard instead on the ground. If my bucket operator went up without his PPE on he's gone... no exceptions. This activity affects alot of people, like wives, kids, friends, parents, co workers. I'm sorry he should have listened to Asplund's sticker on the back of all their trucks in BLUE "safety is our number one goal" then practice what you preace please!!!
I hope that we learn from this and it was not in vain, hope he is okay!


----------



## OTS & consultants Inc. (Feb 12, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just out of curiousity, how many guys keep a rappel kit in their bucket?


we keep a spool of 1/4 inch poly to drop down to get one hooked on by a groundie. happened ony once to us!


----------



## derwoodii (Feb 13, 2015)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Just out of curiousity, how many guys keep a rappel kit in their bucket?




in OZ buckets over X height are fitted OEM with decent device a rope and fiction fitting to get you down if need eg boom failure fire.. drop it over you clip into the harness you should be wearing and go over the side rappel down... most industry training codes required crews to test it yearly thou due to injury the over and down testing its not mandatory... we more often check the kit box make the ropes not be thieved then hook em up lift the a few feet let em slide back down


----------



## MasterBlaster (Feb 24, 2015)

I'd hit the ground in three seconds, lol.


----------

